# Getting Thai Baht Currency



## egriff0110 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi All,

Sorry but new to this forum and have a question please.
I am an British expat currently living and working in the Netherlands.
I am single male 51 years old and I will be going to Thailand this year end of Aug for 2 weeks vacation and a look around Pattaya and Phuket at possible places to live.

My Question is, is it better for me to get thai baht money when I get there from the atm/bank as I would get a better rate from euro to thai baht? or is it better to bring money into the country?

Also the atm's near the bank are they safe to use with your local country debit card as mine is with abn-amro the reason I ask is that abn-amro give a lousy exchange rate from euro to baht even to their customers so this is why I ask is it worth just getting money out when I am there?

And bring just a little money in just to get me started?

Many Thanks for your advice and Help
Eddie.(British Expat from Den Haag Netherlands)


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

egriff0110 said:


> My Question is, is it better for me to get thai baht money when I get there from the atm/bank as I would get a better rate from euro to thai baht? or is it better to bring money into the country?


TBH I don't think it makes a great deal of difference, it is only likely to be a few pence difference in the conversion whichever way you do it.



egriff0110 said:


> Also the atm's near the bank are they safe to use with your local country debit card as mine is with abn-amro the reason I ask is that abn-amro give a lousy exchange rate from euro to baht even to their customers so this is why I ask is it worth just getting money out when I am there?


Can't answer this one as I have no idea or experience with abn-amro. I use UK Visa cards and bank transfers.



egriff0110 said:


> And bring just a little money in just to get me started?


Bringing cash might be a better option - most hotels have safes in all the rooms so you can keep it out of sight while here


----------



## egriff0110 (Jul 15, 2017)

Yeah I think so too just bring some cash in.
Thanks


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

100% bring cash , yellow TT boxes are the best, avoid using ATM card , exchange rate will be down and you will get charged another 200 Baht from machine


----------



## egriff0110 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi there and thanks for the update but forgive my ignorance and what is yellow TT boxes are the best?

Thanks alot 

Eddie.


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Currently they are asking for travelers to have 20,000 baht on their persons for entry. I am sure that carrying your local currency (=$600) will satisfy that. I usually get this cash (in a money belt!) converted to baht at the airport when I arrive. 

There's a little savings this way and that, but I feel the convenience of having local currency in hand as soon as possible is more important.


----------



## egriff0110 (Jul 15, 2017)

Yes this is true and thanks for the update but just to note to everybody I just asked emirates whom I am flying with to Bangkok from Amsterdam and they confirmed it is better to have some small change on your persons about 4000 baht approx 100 euros to get you started and then bring in your money euros or whatever country you are from and change it at Bangkok Airport as you will get a better rate and Never Never use your debit card or cc at the ATM only use your cc for paying for trips buying goods or meals the usual tourist stuff but Never ATM it is a rip off.

Thanks,

Eddie.


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Very few vendors in Thailand accept credit cards, only the nicer restaurants and attractions - and hotels of course. Just be smart about where you use your debit card.


----------

